# Fry friendly filter



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

I have tried two filters both have killed some fry, is there a good solution for filtration for a small 5 gallon fry tank?

Thanks


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

a sponge filter hooked up to a small air pump will work great.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

A small hang-on-back filter with a sponge covering the intake.


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks chaps, I think I will try the sponge filter


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Any filter with it's intake covered by a prefilter... You can just make it out in the back:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

a sponge filter should solve your problems


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks chaps I just got one of the interpet mini sponge filters yesterday, water is a lot clearer/cleaner now


----------

